

IPhone as a company worth more than all but 10 companies in the world - stashdot
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/11/19/iphone-as-a-company-worth-more-than-all-but-10-companies-in-the/

======
lifestyleigni
Norton anti-virus is saying this is a phishing website

